# Unable to find coding or billing position



## buddy234 (Feb 25, 2018)

I currently have my cca from ahima and cpc from aapc.  I have only one year experience coding and it has been a long time since ive coded.  I work full time for a hospital and have experience in all other financial revenue, but cannot find a coding position, as most require many years experience.  I would not even mind getting into billing, but i have no experience, just coursework.  Cannot afford to give up my current position to do an externship.  How does anyone get positions without experience?  Even my old department medical coding will not hire without at least 3 to 5 years hospital coding.  I had only one.  Very frustrating to keep up with ceu's and fees, knowing i will never be able to use my  credentials to get a job.  Would love to find a part time  remote billing job or coding and keep my current position.


----------



## kathyhogan (Mar 1, 2018)

What state do you live in?


----------



## moonchild (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as you.  I live in San Diego where it's very competitive.  Can't land a job of any kind to save my soul.  20 years experience as a transcriptionist....got let go from my recent position as a Radiology transcriptionist (no reason given).  Went to school for billing and coding, sat for my CPC exam last year.  But no one will hire you without experience!  Wish I knew that before sitting in class for 2 years.  I've also applied for receptionist positions, front office, data entry etc, which pays pennies $11-$14 an hour.  I briefly worked part-time at Home Depot.  Its ridiculous.  What gives?


----------



## steels816 (Mar 8, 2018)

I totally understand.  I too can’t land a job in coding or front desk or billing.  I live in N FL and they want experience.  How are you going to get a chance if you no one is willing to give you one.  Good luck and hope you find something soon.  I am COC-A and CPC-A.


----------



## buddy234 (Mar 8, 2018)

buddy234 said:


> I currently have my cca from ahima and cpc from aapc.  I have only one year experience coding and it has been a long time since ive coded.  I work full time for a hospital and have experience in all other financial revenue, but cannot find a coding position, as most require many years experience.  I would not even mind getting into billing, but i have no experience, just coursework.  Cannot afford to give up my current position to do an externship.  How does anyone get positions without experience?  Even my old department medical coding will not hire without at least 3 to 5 years hospital coding.  I had only one.  Very frustrating to keep up with ceu's and fees, knowing i will never be able to use my  credentials to get a job.  Would love to find a part time  remote billing job or coding and keep my current position.



\

I live in Ohio


----------

